# I have question.



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

I want to learn how to develop apps for android. the type of apps i like to develop is references, calculators, database apps to keep record of information, small business apps like keeping track of employee names and info, weekly work hour and overtime and ect. the question im asking and i want to know is do i have to root my device to develop them type of apps thru my learning process and even when i do get a job doing development? i have to send my phone in to get a refurbished replacement and i don't want to do anymore rooting phones unless i rely have to. im not going to develop tools and apps that will require the user to have root access.


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

If you want to develop you don't need to root your device you need to cut USB debugging on in your settings, learn a shit load of java, xml, and download the proper toolkits for eclipse. (all free BTW) I'm trying to get started coding as well, when the kid lets me.


----------

